# difference between % average and basin wide % average?



## lagoonia (Oct 21, 2004)

Anyone know the difference between the % of average figure and the basin wide % of average figure on on the snow precipitation update portion of the snow reports page on Powderbuzz. They are usually pretty close, but not the same.

Thanks


----------



## ethan (Nov 3, 2003)

I believe that the % of average is the 30 year average for an individual station. The stations are then grouped by river basin and the station averages are averaged to get the basin average.

So say you had a basin that contained two stations. One has a 30 year average of 80% and the other has a 30 year average of 120%. The basin average would be 100% of the 30 year average.

You might check NRCS. They may have some info on this method.

Hope that helps,

Ethan


----------

